# Flathunter Scores..... 42 # Flathead 7/24/07



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

:B A very happy Flathunter just called me. He just landed a 42# Flathead on his old reliable bait: Frozen Shad! (He landed his 50# Flathead on frozen shad too.)

Good job buddy! :B


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

where at if I may ask. Nice fish 42# is my largest caught at deer creek reservoir.love the muskingum river though.


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

NICE!!!!
Glad to hear Jack shook off the slump! 
'Bout time for you to hook into a bigun Melon, too!!!!


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

nice fish...tell Jack congrats


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Here it is, 42-lbs caught and released back into the scioto...frozen shad head for bait, catmaxx rod, abu6500 reel, 30-lb biggame line, and 8/0 circle hook.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

my son holding the same fish.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Looks like a good fish, just real skinny right now. Catch him in few months and he will be 50lbs.

Rob


----------



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!! Very nice river Fish. You didnt by chance get the shad from mellon did you. lol


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Way to go Jack!!! I been itching to get out, now Ill look like a dog with fleas...

Salmonid


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

JUSTCRAZY said:


> Looks like a good fish, just real skinny right now. Catch him in few months and he will be 50lbs.
> 
> Rob


bet he was 50 before the spawn . good goin Jack


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

congrats on the catch, i was beginning to wonder if anyone was catching anything at all with as slow as the posts have been here lately, again congrats on the fish!!


----------



## trophycats (May 28, 2006)

Congrats glad to read you finally got one.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice Jack now thats the way to start fresh again. Nice fish to get the blood pumpin, S


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Heck of a fish Jack. Congrats


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats jack nice fish!!!!!!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish Jack, dead bait rules...........lol...................Doc


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice fish Jack, a diehard catman never gives up.:B 

Slip


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

good to hear Jack. You can't let mellon show you up, especially since you taught him everything he knows.


----------



## Dinkbuster2 (Sep 22, 2006)

Congrats Jack,We are all gonna have to hook again before the year closes out.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Way to go Jack!

I will be patient and see what I can catch.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

katfish said:


> I will be patient and see what I can catch.


Robby,

I can tell you what I can catch..... :S . I havent caught a flathead over 15#'s since late April/early May. This year stinks for me. My wife's working schedule is really hurting me!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go Jack!!! Grat's on getting out of the slump!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

nice catch doooood.. jack is back in da game!!!..


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Way to go man, see now dont you feel better that your big fish of the year didnt come from a paylake


----------

